# question about fatties



## bradyischamp (May 5, 2009)

getting my cookshack in a few days. i will be doing a fattie for sure

ive seen tons of recipes and i have a question.

wrapping them in bacon. doesnt that make them incredibly greasy? im new at this so i dont know maybe the bacon grease drips off?


----------



## pignit (May 5, 2009)

That's one of the great things about smoking. All that fat drips off into a pan underneath. It's really suprising how not greasy a pound of sausage wrapped in a half pound of bacon can be. I've never had one turn out greasy. Full of flavor and juicy... but not greasy.


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

^^^what he said^^^

Congrats on your new smoker.  We'll all be looking forward to some pictures of it in action!


----------



## bradyischamp (May 7, 2009)

i will definitely take pictures. i get it tomorrow, will also take pictures of my first cooks.

another question about the fatty that i cant find the answer to.

when you check the temperature do you check right in the middle where all the stuffing is? not sure if that would be accurate since the sausage itself needs to be fully cooked. i have a thermapen and my cookshack elite has a meat probe.


----------



## irishteabear (May 7, 2009)

Yes, you would put the probe so the temp reading is for the filling in the center.   By the time the center is fully cooked, the sausage is done.  Looking forward to seeing the new smoker in use.


----------



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

I put my probe right into the middle also. It seems to be what works best.And NO the bacon doesn't make it greasy at all. That is the great part about smoking meat it makes it low calarie. HEHE
Congrats on the new smoker. They are so much fun to play with.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 7, 2009)

Hope to see this cookshack you have me wondering what it is. Fatties are great never greasy for me. fat drips out. Please do try all the recipes you get here I havent had a bad one yet.   Good Smoking


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 8, 2009)

brady - 

the fat renders out very well, and when the middle is don, it's all done.

don't overthink it, bud ~ just do it (and be sure to post pix)!!


----------



## fire it up (May 8, 2009)

So these fine people have pretty much answered it for you, no it won't be greasy and yes directly in the center is perfect.
Bit of advice on the bacon would be to set it in the hotter air flow zone or in the broiler for a few minutes if you want your bacon crisp.  It can be done in the smoker but has fatties are generally known for not having an easily attainable level of bacon crispiness.  Though it isn't a big deal, the bacon will be cooked just not crispy but still so good.
Alternatively you could make it without bacon since the bacon usually doesn't lend too much in the flavor department on fatties but does help keep it moist and held together.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## builder59 (May 8, 2009)

What model cookshack did you purchase.  I bought mine in 1994 I think,,getting old you know..  I have smoked literally hundreds if not into the first 1 to 2 thousand pounds of meat in mine,,,, and not one single problem with it.  In fact and I'm ashamed to admit it but there was a short period of time that I left it outside of our side door for about a month uncovered in the middle of the winter.  Still no problems, it is stainless but I should not have been lazy.  I treat her like she is brand new ever since.  I have the cookshack model 50 and it was around $650.00 back then, plus freight.

Good luck and happy smoking.  Looking forward to some pictures.

Ron


----------



## pignit (May 8, 2009)

O man.... I gotta disagree. You can make them without bacon... and it does help hold them together.... but to say that bacon doesn't add much to the flavor department..... ?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 8, 2009)

Nailed it on the head!!!


----------



## baberuth100 (May 8, 2009)

Have a CS also. Not greasy. But I havent been able to get the bacon crisp enough for my liking yet. Been doing it at temps around 225. Maybe I need to bump the temp up a bit -- or move it closer to the woodbox/element. Remember not to use too much wood and oversmoke -- doesnt need much for that much meat... Looking forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## fire it up (May 8, 2009)

I never seem to notice the bacony goodness that I would normally associate with bacon.  Even sprinkled one stuffed with bacon wrapped with bacon and coated in bacon salt.  The bacon on the inside had its normal flavor but I just find it lacking on the outside which is why I usually just do them without.  Just my personal taste I suppose.
I feel like a politician (well sort of) having a bacon debate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sure we can all agree on one thing.  Fatties = Delicious


----------



## mamunoz (May 8, 2009)

I agree that it is certainly a different bacon taste, I attribute that to most of the fat and greases rolling off and not staying in the meat.  I still like it though!  :)


----------



## pignit (May 8, 2009)

Some say mayter.... some say moter..... it's all good!


----------

